# I wrote my cover letter



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

This is pretty small, but the thing is, I've been job hunting lately, which is absolutely TERRIFYING for me, since it's all social skills and facing rejection, the latter of which I have serious issues with. But anyway, I've been looking into an internship, and while I have my resume done, I'd never done a cover letter before. When I get nervous about doing something, I procrastinate, because I always feel like I'm going to get rejected, so why bother doing it. And I did procrastinate a little tonight, but when I was reading over how to write a cover letter, I was able to reason with myself "This isn't too hard. I can do it. And this is for a writing job, so I should be able to pull something like this off." So I took a few hours and wrote it, and it turned out well! It was weird, because the voice in my head even said "Good job," and usually all I ever hear is the voice elaborating on all the different ways in which I'm a failure. So, I feel proud of myself, and hopefully, it will help me get the internship. Although with my luck, it'll probably turn out that they won't be needing that type of intern right now. :b


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

its good to hear you managed to get your letter done and good luck in getting a job


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

That's great missem. Like Chris said, good luck with getting the internship. 

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

Great job! I always procrastinate school and work related things, and then when I finally get around to it I think, "Well that wasn't so bad. Why did I put that off?" 

You triumphed over procrastination and wrote a wonderful cover letter! Well done and good luck!


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It took me about 3 hours to write mine. It was so annoying!! 

Make sure you stress your positive qualities and skills


----------



## missem (Jan 25, 2008)

Yeah, it took me about the same amount of time. And I did.

Thanks for the nice words, everyone.  I mailed everything in and got a reply back--the guy said they don't have any positions open right now, but that he'd keep my application on file and that it was "impressive." So that's something, I guess.


----------

